

Ben Affleck to play Batman in 2015 Superman sequel - chrismjelde
http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-23806756

======
domdelimar
And Batman's reaction to this news:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzZx8WLKQE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhzZx8WLKQE)

